# My MBP is in the shop: Futureshop warranty vs Applecare



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Well, after a few odd glitches (completely random shutdowns), my new MBP is toast. Won't turn on at all.

Since I bought my laptop at Futureshop, I brought back there for repair. Now before you crucify me, I only bought from Futureshop because of the insane deal I got ($1650 for a 1.83 MBP). I've brought many things to FS under their warranty and have been pretty pleased with the service, though I find them a bit slow (3 to 4 weeks, sometimes a bit longer).

So the question is...
What do you think of Futureshop's repair times VS Applecare? Would an authorized Apple repair shop take the same 3-4 weeks for repair? Or less?

A7


----------



## ender78 (Jan 23, 2005)

I cannot speak for the Apple notebook repair policy, but I know that with the iPod, Futureshop is NOT allowed to repair hardware that is still under Apple warranty. Futureshop will likely be sending your Mac to Apple. I'm not sure if you could take your machine to an Apple store.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

I believe the way Future Shop's warranty works is that they just pay the cost and ship it to Apple, or an authorized service provider. I say skip the middle man, get AppleCare. That way, you can get it serviced anywhere in the world, at an Apple Authorized service provider, instead of at Future Shop.

On the other hand, Future Shop might outright replace a dead unit, rather than pay the cost of Apple repairs. Apple generally replaces a unit after 3-4 repairs. If Future Shop handles repairs in-house, I wouldn't trust the tech working on it, to be honest.


----------



## vapour (Feb 18, 2003)

I wouldn't want future shop touching my mac as they never seem to know anything about them and they generally seem to lie about Apples warranty (doesn't cover this or that line) to try and sell you theres. Which as has been stated they will probably just ship it too Apple themselves at a slower pace.


----------



## macguy.nielsen (Sep 18, 2004)

I would buy the Apple Care since all Futureshop does is ship the Apple product back to Apple for repair. They won't even touch the computer. Futureshop just is a middle man here, and they will most likely only slow down your repair process. 

Here is the reason why they want you to buy their warranty - the salesman gets commision when they sell a FS warranty. Works the same for London Drugs, Best Buy, etc. They don't get any commission unless they sell a warranty. So unless you feel that salesman deserves the commission, don't get it. 

So next time you buy something from Future Shop, London Drugs, or Best Buy make sure you really think through why they are pushing the warranty so much, and remember they want the commission. And if they keep pushing the warranty, just lay on the table, tell them that you know they get comission if they sell the warranty. I did that once and the salesman was thrown back, and he actually apologized and just sold me the product that I wanted.


----------



## T-hill (May 18, 2005)

In the first year, you have Applecare, no matter what. BUYING Applecare means getting 2 additional years. So what that means is you can take it to ANY Authorized Apple Service Rep (Carbon, CSC, Data Integrity, etc. etc.) for your repairs. And they actually do it themselves. If it's a simple problem, it could be same day. If they have to send away for the part... eek. Took about 2 or 3 weeks for a replacement mouse button for an iBook, but once it came in, it was done same day.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

AppleCare is more than hardware warranty. With AppleCare it also extends the 90 day support package to 3 Years of telephone support with Apple Techs. Without AppleCare, at 91 days it will cost you $50 US per incident for telephone support. 

With AppleCare, you also get a copy of MicroMat's TechTool Deluxe which has a retail value of $99. 










Also, AppleCare is on the computer. So if you get the itch to upgrade at 2 and a half years, you can sell the Mac advertised with 6 months left of Apple Warranty. Some stores, (Like Carbon), will offer an automatic buy-back on a used Mac with AppleCare still on it. 

A few other tidbits: AppleCare covers an Apple Keyboard and Mouse when purchased with a Mac Mini (Or ones that are bundled with a CPU obviously) It also covers Airport Cards and base stations if purchased on the same invoice. 
Also covers Apple Cinema Displays if purchased with a Mac Pro, PowerMac, MacBook Pro, PowerBook or Mac Mini.


----------



## Aero (Mar 2, 2006)

Don't forget without an applecare the tech rep wont even talk to you (If your day 91 and over) even if you are just asking about the battery replacement program.  Unless you are a little bit pushy


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

Applecare is also nice because you can take your computer to any Authorized Apple Dealer and get it repaired at that site by people you trust, instead of shipping it out or trusting it to people you don't know. I've had work done at Creative Technology and Carbon and both were very fast AND I was confident leaving my computer in their care.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

ehMax said:


> .Also, AppleCare is on the computer. So if you get the itch to upgrade at 2 and a half years, you can sell the Mac advertised with 6 months left of Apple Warranty. Some stores, (Like Carbon), will offer an automatic buy-back on a used Mac with AppleCare still on it.


Can you tell us more about the automatic buyback?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

HowEver said:


> Can you tell us more about the automatic buyback?


Normally when Carbon does a buyback, there is a TFP (Test for purchase) period, which lasts for 24-48 hrs. This is to determine if there are any defective parts that need to be replaced, which would lower the buyback value. With AppleCare, if there are defective parts they can be replaced under the AppleCare, negating the need for the 24 hr TFP. This of course excludes user-inflicted damage.

This is my take on the automatic buyback, anyway.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Okay, that explains the "automatic" part...


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Well, the "buyback" part is pretty straight forward... Carbon buys used computers, and that is sometimes called a buyback.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

John Clay said:


> Normally when Carbon does a buyback, there is a TFP (Test for purchase) period, which lasts for 24-48 hrs. This is to determine if there are any defective parts that need to be replaced, which would lower the buyback value. With AppleCare, if there are defective parts they can be replaced under the AppleCare, negating the need for the 24 hr TFP. This of course excludes user-inflicted damage.
> 
> This is my take on the automatic buyback, anyway.


Couldn't have said it better myself.  

The main point being, having AppleCare is better for the resale of your Mac if you sell before the 3 year contract is up. 

Me, I like to lease my computer for 3 years, and have AppleCare on it. With my regular backups, I have worry free computing.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Thanks for all the info everyone. 

I should clarify... I didn't mean to ask "should I go buy Applecare". I have the FS 3 year warranty (they threw it in). I was just curious if anyone had REAL WORLD experience with the speed of FS warranty repairs VS applecare.

My first Mac, a G4 iMac, was also a FS purchase at $400 less than Apple (I guess I'm just lucky that way). When my keyboard got sticky 2 years later, I brought it to FS and they just told me to order a new one from Apple and they would reimburse me. When my digital camera died on FS warranty, they gave me a new one. I have a friend who got a battery replaced because it wasn't holding as much charge (futureshop covers "performance" of all components, batteries, cables, remotes, etc). So far, I have nothing but amazing experiences with FS warranties.

I'll let you all know in a few weeks what ended up hapenning.

Thanks,
A7


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Fella I work with could tell you his FS warranty horror story with his iPod. It ended up happy with a new iPod, but not until 90 days later and 4 visits to the store with shouting matches with the manager. 

For Apple stuff, FS warranty it isn't worth the paper its printed on IMO, because FS is basically clueless when it comes to Mac gear / repairs and replacements. Sending defective product back to Apple can be and arduous task for any company that sells Macs. Apple products, besides Ram and hard-drives, do use proprietary parts like their logic boards, power supplies, housing etc.. that FS and other non-Apple Authorized service dept. do not have access to. 

Another colleague got the FS warranty for a portable DVD player for the kids, and that turned out to be money well spent after his 4th replacement. 

With AppleCare, most Authorized Apple Service Providers can provide a diagnosis in about 24 hours, have full access to all the latest official Apple Diagnostic tools, have direct access to high level Apple support personal, and more importantly, the have gone through a very involved Apple Authorized training and certification. They work on Macs all day and often have years and years of experience and know all the tricks of the trade and can recognize certain problems very quickly.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

Thanks for the sales pitch. I thought this was ehMac, not the Carbon Computing Sales Message Board. 

A7


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Those were responses to questions asked.


----------

